# How do I apply for Official Supplier status of brands like Fruit of the Loom, Hanes, Gildan amongst others?



## soumodipg (Jul 14, 2010)

Hello everyone,
This is my first day on this website, and this is my first question. We have been manufacturing garments for about 20 years now. Many of our products are finally sold as promotional merchandise for quite well known football clubs or music bands. But we want to become official suppliers of some popular brands such as Fruit of the loom, Hanes, Gildan, or even Adidas, Puma and etc. I believe that this kind of certification will give us a huge edge. Can anyone please tell me the application procedure for this kind of certification or atleast direct me to websites that do. 
Thanks in advance, guys.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Contact the marketing dir. of the different garment mfg's. and explain what you would like. Hope you have deep pockets. What is your web site? Would like to see some of your work.


----------



## soumodipg (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks a lot for your reply, Chuck. I am not too sure about the deep pockets  , but i can tell you that we do really large volumes, for similar brands, but it is an indirect channel. A direct certificate from any of these brands would help us secure newer customers. Our company url is : deeps, but i am afraid, it is a very poor presentation of our capabilities, i don't think you would find a t-shirt in there, to be honest we didn't really devote much time to that. 
If you give me your e-mail id, i can send you images of our latest samples. Are you also in the similar business, what are your products?


----------

